# Free sliders



## 1HI4X (Jun 5, 2005)

Thirty pointer said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is a free slider ? I have been salmon fishing a good number of years mostly with just the wife and never heard the term ...is it like stacking the rigger ?


----------



## m hunter (Feb 23, 2005)

Is it a bad idea to run free sliders when my main line is power pro?? I used to run them all the time but was always on mono...haven’t been salmon trolling in years and currently have all braid main lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

I take a #32 rubber band and attach it through a slip knot on my power pro 30# line. Just make sure to slip the clip on the end of the slider through the rubber band and onto the main line. Every once in a while, I have forgotten to attach the swivel/snap to the main line.


----------



## 1HI4X (Jun 5, 2005)

m hunter said:


> Is it a bad idea to run free sliders when my main line is power pro?? I used to run them all the time but was always on mono...haven’t been salmon trolling in years and currently have all braid main lines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


nope


----------

